# Doublehead Ski Trail, NH - 3/19/2011



## snowmonster (Mar 21, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *3/19/2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Doublehead Ski Trail, NH

*Conditions: *Temps in 30s, bluebird with WNW winds 25-30 mph, dusting of an inch of snow overnight. 

*Trip Report: *Day Three of the Monster Spring Break in the MWV: Woke up to an inch of new snow in Pinkham Notch. The original plan was to ski Doublehead and Black Mountain ski trails on the same day. The new snow made me think of heading to Tux but I reconsidered since the overnight freeze would probably make bowl a luge run (Actually, there was an avalanche in the bowl that day). Anyway, I stuck to Plan A and headed for Doublehead trail, a CCC trail outside of Jackson and adjacent to the Black Mountain ski area.

Got to the trail at around 915 and was the first in the lot.Conditions were firm and I knew it would be dust on crust skiing. There were several open brooks across the trail but only one needed me to de-ski. The bottom part of the trail was moderate and wide while the upper part of the trail from the Old Path was narrower, darker,steeper with a double fall line and icier. It was a short 1.8 mile hike to the Doublehead cabin and I got there before 11. I rested a bit and skied down by 1130. 

The upper part of the trail was very icy while the lower parts were starting to corn. I met 4 people on the way up. I got to the car at noon, took off the gear and headed to the Black Mountain ski trail (another report). 

Trailhead:










Brooks across the trail:





Trailviews on the way up:









Doublehead Cabin:





View of Mt. Washington from the cabin:





Trailviews on the way down (note the tree blown down on the trail):


----------

